# Leaving pram outside class on school run



## hayz_baby

Opinions please. So it's just me doing the school run with the 3 boys. Ds2 is like a whirlwind so I take both him and ds3 in a pram (Britax b dual) unfortunately the pram is a little wide so it would be virtually impossible to bring into the cloakroom when dropping ds1pff school. So when I'm going in to help ds1with his coat etc I'm leaving it outside right by the door. As I have the 2 of them it's impossible for me to carry them both and help ds1 so I'm leaving them in the pram. I go as quickly as possible and luckily ds1settles in really well. I can't help but think I'm getting daggers over the situation. What would you think? Any suggestions at all?


----------



## RachA

I would probably take coat etc off before you go into the classroom so that you limit the time you are inside. 
I'm assuming it's only going to be for a short amount of time? I think we had 2 weeks of dropping off and taking them into their class and then we had to leave them at the door for them to take their own coats off etc.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Could you wear your youngest in a baby carrier and have your middle DS on reins?


----------



## lindseymw

I did the same when Joshua started reception.

The cloakroom is small and cramped anyway without adding pushchairs into the mix.

It appears to be the normal thing to do as there is always 5 or 6 pushchairs outside.


----------



## karlilay

I would leave them outside too. No worries. There's always babies outside when the receptions start. :)


----------



## hayz_baby

Thank you all, taking jacket off ready is a good idea. I would use wrap and reins but ds2 really is awful let loose in places like that it would end in tantrums and tryin to carry him and ds3. Im hoping he will be able to sort himself out soon.
I saw a few prams today without anyone in, but thank you for reassurance x


----------



## LoraLoo

I don't see a problem with it! I imagine its within the playground? I used to do the same and Alice was in a single pram but no way could I have got her in a cloakroom with 20 rowdy 3year olds and parents. 
It was literally put coat on peg, quick hug and kiss and see him into class. 
Was usually a parent talking away to Alice when I got back to her x


----------



## Wriggley

I don't see a problem with it at all! People will always judge no matter what you do so if do what your happy with and ignore other people's thoughts Hun


----------



## george83

I leave my two outside in the pushchair. I don't like it but if I take ds2 out he'd be a nightmare and then wouldn't go back in the pushchair either, ds3 sometimes naps on the school run too so I'd hated disturbing that too.


----------



## CaptainMummy

When my dd1 was at nursery, I left the other two outside in the double buggy. There was usually a line of buggies all parked up against the fence.
I did bring them in when it was raining/extremely cold but I dont see why anyone would think twice about a buggy being left outside for a minute or two x

Ps. Do you actually go into the school? We are not even allowed into the playground!


----------



## LoraLoo

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> When my dd1 was at nursery, I left the other two outside in the double buggy. There was usually a line of buggies all parked up against the fence.
> I did bring them in when it was raining/extremely cold but I dont see why anyone would think twice about a buggy being left outside for a minute or two x
> 
> Ps. Do you actually go into the school? We are not even allowed into the playground!

Not allowed in the school playground?! I've never heard of that before. Do they go straight in it have to wait for the bell?


----------



## hayz_baby

Thank you all for your reassurance. I do worry about what people think as well x


----------



## hayz_baby

The younger years have their own playground (combined school) which is kinda behind the walkway to their cloakrooms.


----------



## CaptainMummy

LoraLoo said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> When my dd1 was at nursery, I left the other two outside in the double buggy. There was usually a line of buggies all parked up against the fence.
> I did bring them in when it was raining/extremely cold but I dont see why anyone would think twice about a buggy being left outside for a minute or two x
> 
> Ps. Do you actually go into the school? We are not even allowed into the playground!
> 
> Not allowed in the school playground?! I've never heard of that before. Do they go straight in it have to wait for the bell?Click to expand...

They are allowed to wait outside the gates with parents until the bell then they go into their lines, but parents have to stay outside the gates at all times (it is still on school grounds, not beside the road or anything) but yes, most children just run in and mums either leave or wait outside the gate.


----------



## Natsku

Wow all those rules. They don't even have any gates at OH's little sister's school (I pick her up every other week)

I'd leave the pram outside if I had to do something like that, doubt anyone is really judging and who cares if they do!


----------



## Lauraxamy

I see lots of Mums doing this at my daughters school and have never thought anything of it :)


----------



## kaths101

Yes everyone leaves their pushchairs outside at our school (within the playground) ..it's chaotic enough inside without adding more children and pushchairs into it haha


----------



## tallybee

When ds was at nursery and dd in buggy we were told no prams or buggies allowed in due to space. She had to sit and wait for the 2 mins it took x


----------



## sarah0108

Yeah thats the norm here too :thumbup: I wouldnt worry about it xxxx


----------



## Pearls18

That must be such a nuisance having to go in the cloakroom, we just walk into the playground and then they queue outside and the teachers come and collect them, DS2 is in the pushchair with me, I love how it's a quick drop off and pick up. You have to do whatever works the easiest, I'm sure it's safe.


----------



## minties

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> When my dd1 was at nursery, I left the other two outside in the double buggy. There was usually a line of buggies all parked up against the fence.
> I did bring them in when it was raining/extremely cold but I dont see why anyone would think twice about a buggy being left outside for a minute or two x
> 
> Ps. Do you actually go into the school? We are not even allowed into the playground!
> 
> Not allowed in the school playground?! I've never heard of that before. Do they go straight in it have to wait for the bell?Click to expand...
> 
> They are allowed to wait outside the gates with parents until the bell then they go into their lines, but parents have to stay outside the gates at all times (it is still on school grounds, not beside the road or anything) but yes, most children just run in and mums either leave or wait outside the gate.Click to expand...

Far out, that is restrictive! I walk through schools all the time and my kids don't attend any of them lol :haha:.

I would be quick and probably feel a bit nervous, but if I had a large pram (I used to have the Aus/NZ version of that one and know how wide it is) I would leave it outside the cloakroom if we were in school grounds. I also would not worry about what others think, I'm not taking responsibility for other peoples thoughts.


----------

